# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Juna-asemien lipunmyyntikilvet

## Murzu

Nämä keltaiset lipunmyyntikilvet ovat monilla asemilla ihan väärissä paikoissa. Hyvä esimerkki on Huopalahden asema, joka on vielä kaiken lisäksi uusi ja moderni asema. Yhden rungon A-juna saapuu Helsingistä päin ja pysähtyy oikeaan kohtaan. Kuitenkin keltainen kilpi osuu kuljettajan ikkunan viereen, vaikka lippuja myidään junan toisessa päässä. Kilpi voisi olla katoksen itäpäässä, jolloin se osuisi oikeaan kohtaan, mutta tällöin se ei enää toimisi 3-rungon junilla, joita menee aamuruuhkaan muutama martsariin päin. 

Siis, asema on vain suunniteltu väärin. Joku on saanut hienon idean katoksen sijainnista, kun taas sitten joku muu on joutunut suunnitella merkkien sijainnit. Saman henkilön olisi pitänyt suunnitella koko hoito, niin olisi vältytty tältä. Jotta kilpi osuisi oikeaan paikkaan, pitäisi katos olla keskellä ja kilpi siinä, että jäisi molemmin puolin tilaa. Jos katos ja kilpi ovat laiturin toisessa päässä, ollaan jo pahasti metsässä suunnittelun osalta. 

Joillain asemilla, mm Hiekkaharju ja Savio, kilvet ja merkit ovat siten, että juna pysähtyy junanmitan ennen katosta. Tämä on huvittavaa vesisateella, kun ihmiset ihmettelevät miksei juna voi pysähtyä mittaiseensa juuri rakennettuun moderniin katokseen. No can do! Ja ihmiset kastuu sen takia että kilpi on juuri väärässä päässä katosta.

----------

